
‘We’re hustlers’: Couple has made $100k reselling Lysol wipes - ng7j5d9
https://www.thestar.com/news/canada/2020/03/12/were-hustlers-amid-coronavirus-fears-this-couple-has-made-more-than-100000-reselling-lysol-wipes.html
======
ng7j5d9
I'm not familiar with anti-gouging laws, but I'd be curious to see if Amazon's
typical "we're the marketplace, not the seller" argument applies during
declared emergencies or if they should be held responsible to reduce/eliminate
price gouging on their platform.

------
anigbrowl
Screw these people and those like them. If you want to buy out the whole
store, get a wholesale account of your own.

